# Overstaying Visa in Cyprus



## USExpatGirl (May 13, 2016)

I came over here with my boyfriend, who is Cypriot but we have since broken up and I have been here now for over a year (I'm a US citizen). Does anyone know what will happen if I try to travel? I have a flat and now a kitten and I'm worried that when I try to leave to travel that I won't be able to come back in and my stuff and kitten will be left alone.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

USExpatGirl said:


> I came over here with my boyfriend, who is Cypriot but we have since broken up and I have been here now for over a year (I'm a US citizen). Does anyone know what will happen if I try to travel? I have a flat and now a kitten and I'm worried that when I try to leave to travel that I won't be able to come back in and my stuff and kitten will be left alone.


Because you are US citizen you can come back without Visa and stay 90 days


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi There,

Did you have a visa whilst you were here with your Cypriot boyfriend? If so, what kind of visa was it?

US citizens are allowed 90 days visa free in Cyprus after which you either have to depart or get a visa: https://travel.state.gov/content/passports/en/country/cyprus.html

Cyprus isn't the strictest of EU countries but if you have been here without a visa for over a year then you are certainly running the risk of being questioned on departure and possibly given a ban. Certainly in any case you have exceeded the 90 days you'd be allowed to stay on a tourist visa.

I would contact the US Embassy in Nicosia either by email or phone and see if they can give you any advice. They are quite responsive to email - my wife is from the US and occasionally emails them for this or that and usually gets a reply within 24 hours.

Zach


----------



## USExpatGirl (May 13, 2016)

*No Visa*

I didn't have a visa when I was with my boyfriend. We were going to work out property and were planning on getting married but things didn't work out but I loved it here so much I decided to stay. I did visit migration in Paphos and got a list of things to start but am still not sure how much cash I am required to have in the bank and I contract with US companies in graphic design for income (not a lot but am comfortable here and can pay my bills and rent). In starting the process I have €855 in a Guarantee Account with Bank of Cyprus and have medical insurance but have not been able to save very much to show I have a substantial balance in my bank.

I would like to visit friends in Budapest but I am afraid that I will get stopped and prevented from returning and I have a flat with my things as well as cats now so I don't want to be stuck in that position but thought it may be better to take the risk and at least have a more "recent stamp" in my passport.

I was thinking about contacting the embassy but am afraid that I'll raise a red flag on myself.

Just feel a little stuck...especially with my stuff, flat and cats.


----------



## USExpatGirl (May 13, 2016)

Sorry I think I posted a "general reply" instead of to your post.


----------



## ricolo (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi, at least you are starting the process. In addition to the bank guarantee and health ins, you need proof of income to support yourself so as not to be a burden to the state, bank account statements for 3 months, a rental agreement or deed to property and 140 euros. Not sure what the required amount in the bank is because there are so many different amounts mentioned on various websites. They are more interested in monthly income. 
They do ask on the application form for the date of arrival to Cyprus. They are very busy at the migration office, maybe it will be over-looked, but sorry to say, you are still at risk of being told to leave the country or fined. There are agencies or attorneys that that will help or at least offer some advice for a fee without raising a red flag. I will try to find out the name of the person that was mentioned to me a couple of years ago.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

The fact that you have been to immigration and they gave you a list is a good sign - assuming you explained your situation to them of course. 

That said, you are correct that it IS a risk to leave the country at this point. You could do it and nothing may happen - or something could happen. My wife and I have been through a variation of this ourselves albeit in reverse in our case (i.e. me staying in the US) and we've decided we need to wait it out here in Cyprus whilst I get my green card for the US sorted out, so believe me, I can understand how you feel in terms of that "trapped" feeling.

Regarding your work situation - are you registered as self employed with the social insurance office? If you are NOT, then you would need to do this as part of getting a visa here. Once registered, you will have to make quarterly social insurance (aka social security) payments. The amount you pay is calculated based on your earnings but typically its not going to be less than around 400 euros per quarter. 

Anyway once registered, you get a certificate of income from the social insurance office which proves your income for immigration purposes.

Would be happy to discuss in more detail with you face to face at some point. Send me a Private Message if you want.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> The fact that you have been to immigration and they gave you a list is a good sign - assuming you explained your situation to them of course.
> 
> That said, you are correct that it IS a risk to leave the country at this point. You could do it and nothing may happen - or something could happen. My wife and I have been through a variation of this ourselves albeit in reverse in our case (i.e. me staying in the US) and we've decided we need to wait it out here in Cyprus whilst I get my green card for the US sorted out, so believe me, I can understand how you feel in terms of that "trapped" feeling.
> 
> ...


I am not sure she can do that without getting a work permit first


----------

